# How To Get Close To Squirrels?



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

So basically, I like shooting squirrels, but they often stay a good distance away (50+ feet) which is really a bit out of my accuracy range. Do y'all have any tips on how to get them to come within, say 20 feet? Also how do you keep your bands shooting good while in cold weather? Mine seem to lose almost all of their power in cold weather.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Squirrels, especially those that have been hunted a bit, can be tough to get within range. Good camo and sitting in a known feeding area or travel route is your best bet. Careful with the camo if you are hunting on public land where gun hunters may be, most areas require hunter orange.

Cold bands suck. LOL I keep mine slingshot in an inner pocket close to my body to try to keep them warm and only take it out when a shot is imminent.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

August is spot on, have you noticed you see the most squirrels when deer hunting? It's cause you are super still and just sitting there a part of the bush. Just be patient man, they'll come by.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah.. Well, I don't hunt deer.  Though one of my uncles does and he talks about how he sees so many squirrels when he's deer hunting and so little when he's trying to go after squirrels with a .22.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 46211
View attachment 46212
View attachment 46213


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i take a lot at my deer stand but i also like to team hunt with my son and nephews and dog max team hunting helps you get more and you dont lose as many when you have a spoter and a runner to cut them off. Sitting and waiting and stalking are how i do it by my self.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 46214


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

As far as keeping bands warm. I stick the bands in my glove with a hand warmer inside it while wearing glove. Just palm the slingshot stick bands in and works super.

If its not too cold judged by the way there shooting,i just stretch them a couple times to warm them up before shooting and when not shooting keeping them scrunched up in my palm, glove or no glove.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Talk to them.

http://live.washingtonpost.com/dc-squirrel-week-2012-how-to-talk-squirrel-120410.html

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/learn-to-speak-squirrel-in-four-easy-lessons/2012/04/09/gIQAV8Jr6S_story.html

I have wild squirrels here, wild but wanted (nae shooting them). Honestly you don't get to LOOK at them, they are that cautious... However to my dismay the first time I tried to talk to one, I got to 3 or 4 meters. Close enough to count the wiskers and eyelashs! And compared to the best of my shoots WOW a headshot at that range IS worth more than some 5/[email protected].

I'll put the photos up if I can find them. Clever Moniker, can I get a hunting badge if I provide a good enough photograph? :rofl:


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Crac said:


> Talk to them.
> 
> http://live.washingtonpost.com/dc-squirrel-week-2012-how-to-talk-squirrel-120410.html
> 
> ...


No, I refuse to give you any badge... ever!!!!!!!


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> Crac said:
> 
> 
> > Talk to them.
> ...


Gimme a badge or I'll expose your supplier! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

treefork said:


> images (7).jpg


Interesting bait!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You can bait them ... leave small amounts of peanuts of something similar in one particular spot and get them used to coming to it ... then stake it out and wait. Check local laws, as this is not legal everywhere.

Try calling them. Bill Hays has a nice video:






When I was a boy, it was common to use this technique, just banging two small stones together. I think someone else on the forum reported that they used coins in the same way.

My favorite is to hunt with a good squirrel dog. It is wonderful to hunt most anything with a dog, in my opinion. There is a bond there, and both dog and hunter enjoy it immensely.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Bill Hayes has a tutorial video. The male challenge call has been used against me while in the woods, but I always referred to it as 'scolding' me for existing on the squirrels turf.


----------

